# EBGames or Amazon?



## Sonansune (Sep 24, 2016)

For Pokemon S&M, which one has faster shipment method?

why amazon.ca doesn't provider 20% off for pre-order like .com?
like always...... 3 cents.... scrly???


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2016)

i usually get my shipment from amazon.ca within a week
dont know about ebgames
love your avatar btw

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also, please take note that a week is usually the fastest you can get in canada if you dont take priority shipping


----------



## dAVID_ (Dec 19, 2016)

Whoa!, hey guys, welcome to EBGames.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 19, 2016)

dAVID_ said:


> Whoa!, hey guys, welcome to EBGames.



that guy has a very long neck


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 20, 2016)

I got my copy of Pokemon Moon at 10:00 am on day of release.


----------

